# SOB!! i'm moving.



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2015)

WAH!

i cant imagine more stress than moving. i hate everything about it. i'm a dependable person. a friend calls to remove a motor from a vintage porsche..i'm there! need a ride to the SF airport during commute hours?; you owe me dinner, but i'm there.

you're moving..err...my back is sore, or i'm out of town. i friggen hate moving.

looks like my wife is pushing for a move. from the East Bay, Bay area san francisco..to Sonoma wine country. she landed a fantastic job, and the commute is killing her. my job? i can transfer up there with ease.

!#$!$!$#!%#@!%[email protected]#...put in a call to my real estate agent already.. lined one up, up there as well. 

my friend called me and got me a perfect condition Wagner dutch oven with the lid, and i hesitate to pick it up from him. i'm thinking of all the boxes i need to get. 

i have a gun safe to move! holy crap.. my movers are gonna hate me. my car tools..grrr..
sometimes it is really inconvenient to love your wife 

any tips? pep talk?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2015)

first room i look at in any potential home is the kitchen.

my main goal is to move somewhere that puts me within a bike ride (15 miles or so) of my new office. 
AND i'll be in the heart of wine country..so a yard that can fit my wood burning oven wont suck either.. pinot + pizza parties at my place.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh man, you aren't getting any sympathy from me. The payoff after that move is really good. 
I take it one room at a time, one wall at a time. That way when you unpack all your stuff is grouped with the other stuff it needs to be with. 
Books are what makes it hard for me to move.
When you get that pizza oven up and running, try putting oysters on the half shell on a tray of rock salt with some sort of spicy compound butter right up on the fire till they plump, pull them out and hit hem with more compound butter and lemon. Then have oyster and rose parties!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2015)

Tell you what, you come here to the DC area and help me drop the motor in my '87, replace the clutch, seal some leaks and reinstall, and I'll go out to wine country and help you with the moving in part of things. Oh, and I have some empty boxes you can take back with you; they are mainly knife-sized, though :O


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 2, 2015)

Ugh....I hate moving too! and I've moved twice in the last 6 months (changed states both times) and have another move in a couple of months. 

But yeah...the payoff for being in Sonoma is huge...love that countryside (much more than Napa).

RE Houses...I look for a kitchen that needs work badly...that way I don't feel guilty for ripping everything out and replacing it with what I want. Plus, you usually get a better deal on the house.


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2015)

in the process of a move myself. already pissed off at the HOA (incompetent) even though i havent even moved in yet! luckily i dont have much stuff to move since i left all my furniture and going to get all new cheap stuff.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Tell you what, you come here to the DC area and help me drop the motor in my '87, replace the clutch, seal some leaks and reinstall, and I'll go out to wine country and help you with the moving in part of things. Oh, and I have some empty boxes you can take back with you; they are mainly knife-sized, though :O



at the risk of hyjacking my own thread 

you have a 87 911 Carrera?

i did drop one (no two) of those for the rear main seal (in front on a 911, actually) and change the clutch. that hydraulic clutch complicated things. haha.. and that friggen airbox was a tight fit!!!

i want a G50 tranny car! with a working AC.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, '87 Carrera. It's a Targa though, so don't get too excited  Still does okay on the track, but can't go as stiff with the suspension as the coupes.

Working AC? :scratchhead: Pulled the AC system out of my car a few years back, as it was marginal at best when working, and the hoses leaked so it would only hold a charge for a week or two. :fanning: Recharged it a few times to make the wife happy, but once she became 'ex-' there was no more need to waste the $.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Yeah, '87 Carrera. It's a Targa though, so don't get too excited  Still does okay on the track, but can't go as stiff with the suspension as the coupes.
> 
> Working AC? :scratchhead: Pulled the AC system out of my car a few years back, as it was marginal at best when working, and the hoses leaked so it would only hold a charge for a week or two. :fanning: Recharged it a few times to make the wife happy, but once she became 'ex-' there was no more need to waste the $.



nice car!! my first was a 1975 911s targa. loved that car.

i yanked my AC too(both cars). mine sucked..i backdated my heat, so now my valve adjustments are easier. haha.

now i have a 1981 911SC. do you hang out on the pelicanparts forum?


----------



## larrybard (Jun 2, 2015)

I suppose it's far too late to negotiate with the employer that the new job contract include moving expenses -- including packing.

The alternative -- as if anyone ever can simply elect the option -- is to be wealthy enough to pay for a packing and moving service.

At least -- if one itemizes deductions -- moving expenses are tax deductible (provided other requirements are satisfied, concerning distances and time).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 2, 2015)

larrybard said:


> I suppose it's far too late to negotiate with the employer that the new job contract include moving expenses -- including packing.
> 
> The alternative -- as if anyone ever can simply elect the option -- is to be wealthy enough to pay for a packing and moving service.
> 
> At least -- if one itemizes deductions -- moving expenses are tax deductible (provided other requirements are satisfied, concerning distances and time).



damn..i wish. i think i will box up everything..sell a lot or give it away..and then get movers to take the rest. my current home is pretty small, so i have relatively very little.

i could do alot by myself, but i would hate it. hahah..

crazy how much crap you accumulate over the years.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 2, 2015)

It's not even 1 whole year since I moved and I'm still trying to recover - moving sucks! Good luck to you.


----------



## daveb (Jun 2, 2015)

Have fun! When I last did a move that I had to cover I found that "Two Men and a Truck" was the best coin I've ever spent.

If you've ever had thoughts about upgrading your gun safe this would be a great time to sell the existing one and buy new after the move.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 2, 2015)

When I moved from Germany to the US, I threw everything I had in a container - company paid... There were 6 Germans taking down furniture and loading things. In Hawaii, only two people showed up for unloading and setting up things - but they were Samoan  German union says one box at a time, Samoans can take 4... Moving in and setting up with the 2 guys was faster than moving out in Germany. That said, I am a big guy and that means I always had to show up at friends' moves, and I've had enough. Hiring guys is money well invested.

Oh, and as much as I like to read and love books, I got rid of most of them (except the few hundred cook books, of course) after moving them for the 5th or 6th time - that is very liberating. Just kept the once that I actually might read again.

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm 100% with Dave + Stefan on the movers. I hired "2 men and an truck" for my first leg, and will hire again for the 3rd leg...best money I ever spent on moving.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 2, 2015)

We got movers too and yeah it's definitely the way to go.


----------



## DSChief (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome to God's Country, Any idea yet, as to what part of the county your shooting for? We left San Francisco back in 81, & have never regretted it. We're on the West
Side of Santa Rosa just N. of HWY 12 between Stoneypoint & Fulton


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 3, 2015)

DSChief said:


> Welcome to God's Country, Any idea yet, as to what part of the county your shooting for? We left San Francisco back in 81, & have never regretted it. We're on the West
> Side of Santa Rosa just N. of HWY 12 between Stoneypoint & Fulton



no clue. very early in the game right now.

thinking Windsor? drove around Santa Rosa a bit and found some nice places. prices are all over the place. haha. i'll let you know!!


----------



## panda (Jun 4, 2015)

Just finished moving last night, then had to get house supplies and drained all my drinking money, that crap adds up fast. What's most depressing is not the soreness/aches, but the agony of unpacking. There is sh1t everywhere!


----------

